
The Long-Awaited Fed Balance Sheet Taper Begins Today with Mortgages - newdynamic
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-13/long-awaited-fed-balance-sheet-taper-begins-today-with-mortgages
======
downrightmike
So the Fed is throwing individual investors under the bus because they'll have
to absorb the volatility?

